# Red spot cardinalfish, true nano schooling fish



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

These are great schooling fish. they stay small max size is 1.5"? they school together in the tank. I first learned about them from teemee's post over a year ago. Pretty and elegant little fishes, perfect for your smaller reefs or nanos.

In the past it's been a challenge keeping these fishes. Lots of articles online. Big Al's Miss has had a small school for two weeks now and they are now eating frozen mysis shrimp. This greatly increases their chance of survival in the home aquarium. If you have wanted a group of pretty schooling fish for your smaller tanks, this is it! they likely won't get it again. nobody's bought them since being brought in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just an FYI, most larger fishes will eat them due to their size. Also their lifespan isn't that great in captivity so you take your chances...although we all take our chances with reefs right?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting that you saw these - i picked up the last six on the weekend


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

teemee said:


> Thanks for posting that you saw these - i picked up the last six on the weekend


-
They should do really well in your tank .
-


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> Thanks for posting that you saw these - i picked up the last six on the weekend


sweet! well you brought my attention to schooling cardinals so glad I can return the favour. yeah heard they were gone. Guess we now know who took them!. they really school well even with the three I have. I waited 2 weeks before going back to pick them up, just to make sure they were eating. Good thing BA feeds even their cheapest fish with mysis shrimp. When my cash flow improves, I'll go for a bigger school of them. whenever they are available.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How much were they selling them for? I have been making a new "list" for my tank. These will fit that list nicely


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

They are on the Reef Boutique custom order list right now for about 12.95 each I think.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

was 9.99 at BA. It'll be good if RB keeps them for a week first, just to let them get acclimatized and eating mysis. 

Mine learned quickly I am food so everytime I get to the edge of the tank and view the fishes and corals they come right up to the surface of the water and start swimming in a frenzy. And they just sparkle with the metallic iridescence when they do that. can't imagine what a big group of them would be like.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> was 9.99 at BA. It'll be good if RB keeps them for a week first, just to let them get acclimatized and eating mysis.
> 
> Mine learned quickly I am food so everytime I get to the edge of the tank and view the fishes and corals they come right up to the surface of the water and start swimming in a frenzy. And they just sparkle with the metallic iridescence when they do that. can't imagine what a big group of them would be like.


Not too terrible a price.

Once I find some time to get my tank sorted out, I will take a picture of what a group looks like. 36x36 tank 30" tall... I was thinking 20 or so.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to get 4 or 5 more. 
But 20+ would look awesome together!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

You really gotta be careful your other fish won't eat these guys.

I added some years ago and was shocked to see medium sized fairy wrasses devour them! Along with other various fish, Bangaii cardinals ect.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

corpusse said:


> You really gotta be careful your other fish won't eat these guys.
> 
> I added some years ago and was shocked to see medium sized fairy wrasses devour them! Along with other various fish, Bangaii cardinals ect.


yup I agree. thus suitable for small to medium sized tanks with small-MOUTHED fish. Wrasses are also too fast, not a good match.

So far my fatheads don't even notice them. and they aren't fast enough either... imagine coyote and the road runner.  beep beep!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

J_T said:


> Not too terrible a price.
> 
> Once I find some time to get my tank sorted out, I will take a picture of what a group looks like. 36x36 tank 30" tall... I was thinking 20 or so.


me so jelly! I hope to add a few more to the tank later on.. its a 60g not as big as yours.

If you're getting that many, ask RB or BA to order them, and ask them to hold them for you for a week while feeding mysis. I think BA Miss will do that for you hands down. They figured losses into their pricing already. I think Bullet's interested in a group of these guys also so maybe make it like a group order from either shop and make that request as all literature says them settling in and eating is key.

I love watching them in the tank. Makes me happy every single day


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Bayinaung said:


> yup I agree. thus suitable for small to medium sized tanks with small-MOUTHED fish. Wrasses are also too fast, not a good match.
> 
> So far my fatheads don't even notice them. and they aren't fast enough either... imagine coyote and the road runner.  beep beep!


i have 3 wrasses in my tank, and I'm doubtful i'll have any problems - granted, my tank is all and only peaceful fish.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> i have 3 wrasses in my tank, and I'm doubtful i'll have any problems - granted, my tank is all and only peaceful fish.


sweet! they're not chasing the little guys? mind if I ask what size the wrasses are and what kinds?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Bayinaung said:


> sweet! they're not chasing the little guys? mind if I ask what size the wrasses are and what kinds?


Pygmy pink streaked wrasse ~1"
Tanaka's possum wrasse ~1.5"
Guinea fowl leopard wrasse ~3"


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> Pygmy pink streaked wrasse ~1"
> Tanaka's possum wrasse ~1.5"
> Guinea fowl leopard wrasse ~3"


nice wrasses! I might add a six line later on just to deal with any potential pests. I have a protective male clown of a pair and was thinking of adding them to the same tank. Do you think he'd bother the cardinals?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Both of those are far too aggressive for my tank, so i couldn't tell you, i'm afraid.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Six line are wrasse holes! Mine attacks my big fish. It might be too stressful for smaller fish.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Haven't noticed my six line harassing its tank mates yet. Basically keeps to himself darting in and out of the rock work looking for a meal.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> Both of those are far too aggressive for my tank, so i couldn't tell you, i'm afraid.





Crayon said:


> Six line are wrasse holes! Mine attacks my big fish. It might be too stressful for smaller fish.


Thanks for that input. That was the feeling I had and wasn't too sure about mixing them up.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm down for a group order if anyone is ordering!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If you're looking for them, you can occasionally find them at BA-M, BA-S, or you can order them by tomorrow from Reef Boutique (Colin is doing a custom fish order).


----------

